# 6 in clown trigger acting weird



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everyone i have a 6 in clown trigger in a 100 g tank bought it 2 months ago, its not aggressive at all i have a couple of clown fish in there along with a powder blue, blue hippo and 8 more fish but the problem is that recently it started swimming around uncontrollably and when it does that it turns pale, it goes around the tank, kind of stops then keeps swimming kind of fast too, it eats fine i am giving it spectrum pellets along with shrimp and sometimes rod's food which is a mix of shrimp, scallops, oyster, clamp, squid, octopus, etc,,, just wondering if it is something wrong and how can i stop it from doing that, thanks!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

manuelmedina said:


> hey everyone i have a 6 in clown trigger in a 100 g tank bought it 2 months ago, its not aggressive at all i have a couple of clown fish in there along with a powder blue, blue hippo and 8 more fish but the problem is that recently it started swimming around uncontrollably and when it does that it turns pale, it goes around the tank, kind of stops then keeps swimming kind of fast too, it eats fine i am giving it spectrum pellets along with shrimp and sometimes rod's food which is a mix of shrimp, scallops, oyster, clamp, squid, octopus, etc,,, just wondering if it is something wrong and how can i stop it from doing that, thanks!


is it just recently? or was he always acting weird? I dont have a clown trigg, but I do have a niger, and a bursa, and a huma huma, and they all have interesting personalities as you know of all fish. If the fish is eating, and not being bullied than at least you know he has food going to his immune system, but I mean how r ur other fish? do they do anything similar?


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> hey everyone i have a 6 in clown trigger in a 100 g tank bought it 2 months ago, its not aggressive at all i have a couple of clown fish in there along with a powder blue, blue hippo and 8 more fish but the problem is that recently it started swimming around uncontrollably and when it does that it turns pale, it goes around the tank, kind of stops then keeps swimming kind of fast too, it eats fine i am giving it spectrum pellets along with shrimp and sometimes rod's food which is a mix of shrimp, scallops, oyster, clamp, squid, octopus, etc,,, just wondering if it is something wrong and how can i stop it from doing that, thanks!


is it just recently? or was he always acting weird? I dont have a clown trigg, but I do have a niger, and a bursa, and a huma huma, and they all have interesting personalities as you know of all fish. If the fish is eating, and not being bullied than at least you know he has food going to his immune system, but I mean how r ur other fish? do they do anything similar?
[/quote]
the fish is eating fine, no one bullies him, actually he is the biggest of all, all others are around 4 in and this just happened recently a couple weeks back, he was calm and swimming normal, and like i said his diet is diverse such as spectrum, shrimp, krill, and rod's food which i was told is the best to feed him and quite expensive too, oh and i am staying on top of my water quality, i have even more delicate fish in there such as a powder blue which he is doing fine and no other does the same thing, the rest are swimming and acting fine


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

he's a nutcase! haha jk. hmm seems weird but there's gotta be a reason for it unless he's just that bored! wait it out a little while longer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm not sure. triggers are well known for their individual personalities. 
but its a bit odd hes starting to do this now
the diet your feeding him is good and gives him a range so thats not a problem
oher fish all ok?
have you made any changes in his enviroment? moved any rocks about?
how big are your clowns? triggers do get very aggressive, especially as they get older. clowns are one of the worst when it comes aggression. he may be starting to lay down his territory and getting agitated. is he bothering any of the other fish?

also on a side note. ideally to keep a clown for life a 125g is really the minimum for these fish. 150g would be better. not sure if you have plans of moving him in the future but ts something to think about. bigger tank will also diffuse aggression as he has more room to swim and lay down territory

i dont want to alarm you but i once had a picasso. and he started to act the way your clown is. swimming iratically. speeding up then slowing quickly and going pale and stuff. he dies a few days later. mine was onle 2 inches.
just something to watch out for.
test your water and post up the readings. see if there may be a problem there


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

well i think i know what am i going to do, i am going to give it a few more weeks but if it's still the same i am going to trade it for an achilles tang, i love this fish cause even though it's the biggest of all my fishes it's not aggressive at all with any of my fish, but that swimming around all crazy drives me crazy too, this is how my water tested nitrates 5 nitrites 0 ammonia 0 ph 8.4 silinity .021 temperature 81


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

manuelmedina said:


> well i think i know what am i going to do, i am going to give it a few more weeks but if it's still the same i am going to trade it for an achilles tang, i love this fish cause even though it's the biggest of all my fishes it's not aggressive at all with any of my fish, but that swimming around all crazy drives me crazy too, this is how my water tested nitrates 5 nitrites 0 ammonia 0 ph 8.4 silinity .021 temperature 81


You should prob get your salinity up to atleast 1.023... How long has this tank been up and running? Equipment you are running (skimmer, filtration, etc)? You should also avoid getting another tang in that small of a tank, (you already have 11 fish if i count correctly?) Achilles tangs grow quite large, and are also extremely susceptible to ammonia poisoning and bad water conditions.... If you already have a powder blue (known for bullying) then you will prob run into problems when you add a new fish anyways


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> well i think i know what am i going to do, i am going to give it a few more weeks but if it's still the same i am going to trade it for an achilles tang, i love this fish cause even though it's the biggest of all my fishes it's not aggressive at all with any of my fish, but that swimming around all crazy drives me crazy too, this is how my water tested nitrates 5 nitrites 0 ammonia 0 ph 8.4 silinity .021 temperature 81


You should prob get your salinity up to atleast 1.023... How long has this tank been up and running? Equipment you are running (skimmer, filtration, etc)? You should also avoid getting another tang in that small of a tank, (you already have 11 fish if i count correctly?) Achilles tangs grow quite large, and are also extremely susceptible to ammonia poisoning and bad water conditions.... If you already have a powder blue (known for bullying) then you will prob run into problems when you add a new fish anyways
[/quote]








what he said regarding the choice of fish. you already have a number of fish and adding a second tang will only cause problems plus the two tangs both grow quite large and need lots of room to swim about. the two together will not be a good combination and your tank is not big enough to accomidate
and you salinity is on the low side. bring it up a little bit. 1.024-1.025 is where i keep mine.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

my fish tank has been running for about 6 months now, other then the wet dry i have a protein skimmer as well as a uv sterilizer, he is the only fish i have problems with and yea i am buying a bigger tank probably in the next month or so all i am waiting is for the right tank, can't find one quite the size i want it, but my plan is to add all the fish at once to the new tank, a 150 g would probably be enough, i will also am going to get my salinity higher and see what happens, thanks guys!


----------

